# Armbands for TB?



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations on an armband for running, that you have used and works well.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

This one would probably do you good ... I have a friend who bought it for use with his Evo 4G and he says it works great... 
http://www.amazon.com/Tune-Belt-Incredible-smartphones-protective/dp/B003ZJGZ8O/ref=pd_sbs_sg_2


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

There is one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320698438844&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd be more concerned with how well the phone would hold up to the rigors(sweat&heat) of running. 

I use my Garmin for my runs, but its integration with the Daily Mile is cumbersome.


----------



## Busphan (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all, for the responses. Bateluer, I used my eris for runs and will use my TB. I'm just looking for an armband with the best fit.


----------

